# blue eyed pygmy?



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

Okay, I looked on the pygmy association site, but it does not mention eye color in the standard. Can purebred pygmy's have blue eyes, or does it mean there is nigerian dwarf blood there? If they can have blue eyes, is it dominant? What I mean is if two parents don't have blue eyes, can they have offspring that does?

There are so many pygmy out there that people claim are purebred, but then they say they have blue eyes, are they really purebred?

Confused;
Tadpole Acres


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I didn't think Pygmies carried the blue eyed gene but someone else may know more about that here. I'm just guessing but if she has blue eyes I think she has Nigerian in her bloodline somewhere.
Normally in Nigerians the blue eyes is dominant. I have mostly all blue eyed babies but my does' & bucks are blue eyed, except for my mini nubians & standard nubian who have the brown eyes. I have Nigerians not pygmies.


----------



## grandmajo (Mar 25, 2008)

I believe that Blue eyed pygmies are a no-no. I think that it's a disqualifying fault, which makes them not able to be registered. And if they can't be registered, then in my mind I would have to question their purebred status?

I just sent an email to NPGA to confirm that.


----------



## tmnigerians (Mar 25, 2011)

Blue eyes is dominant in goats


----------



## grandmajo (Mar 25, 2008)

This is from the NPGA:

_Blue eyes are a disqualifying characteristic in pygmy goats. If they have blue eyes, they are probably have Nigerian Dwarf genes somewhere in their background. 

_And from the NPGA website: 

_REGISTRATION &#8211; Goats showing traits which are listed as disqualifying in NPGA&#8217;s Guidelines for Judging Pygmy Goats shall be ineligible for registration_


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you. I thought blue eyes was not right in pygmy's, just needed clarification. Now I can say I told you so and have something to back it up, lol, thanks!


----------



## grandmajo (Mar 25, 2008)

Yep, if they're claiming them as purebreds, then there is a problem. And if they're registering them then they're not being truthful on the registration paperwork. Although you have to send pictures in when you register a pygmy, so it might be rather tough to hide the blue eyes!


----------



## rranch (May 19, 2006)

It is important for anyone purchasing an animal to understand what they are buying before they bring it into their home. Make sure the seller is honest and fair, and do they have a return policy?


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

I am not buying these animals, I just have an ongoing war with a friend that claims her pygmy's are purebred because that is what she bought them as. I keep telling her that if they have blue eyes, then they are not because pygmies don't have blue eyes, yadda yadda yadda.

She thinks I am nuts, but oh well, she can believe what she wants, I know what she really has, but they are not mine so it really dosen't matter.

Thanks everyone;


----------

